# problem in the pittsburgh area



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't even know if this is the right place to put this. I just got kicked out of my house (it's way to early for this) so I've got to move today. Problem is, I don't know if I can take my rats or other animals with me. So if there is anyone in the area that could take them if I can't bring them with me please let me know. I don't want to get rid of them but this is all happening so fast I have no idea how things are going to go.
I also have 2 mice, a rabbit, a snake and a dog. New homes might be needed for all or none of them. I just want to make sure they've got places to go instead of having to leave them at the shelter if this doesn't work out. Pictures of the ratties are in another thread. Sorry, you'll have to look there because I'm too frustrated to search for the place I had them to link to them here. The rabbit is male, mostly black with a little white on his face and feet. The snake is a ball python and between 2 and 3 feet long. Not sure if anyone here could help me with him. And the dog is an 8-10 year old female german shorthair pointer. I'm not expecting much here, but any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry for your hard luck!  I'm too far and too poor to be of any help, sadly. My thoughts are with you and your pets!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear that, good luck! do you have any friends nearby that you could leave your snake, rats, and rabbit at? they can stay in their cages and you can come over to love them? dog might be harder. again, good luck!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps you can board them until you know what's happening? I don't know about the prices up there, but we found a place down here in South Carolina that only charges $5 a day per cage.

I wish you the best of luck with it. Sorry you are having a hard time.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

>.< I saw Pittsburgh, and I was going to say "I LIVE NEAR THERE!" ...but I live by the Pittsburgh in CA not PA. Im so sorry, I wish I could help. I know how it feels being kicked out, I live with my BF and his parents now. Its really hard. My mom gave away my dog Rosie (to a good home, thank god!) They only animal I was able to take with me was my old rat Beavis, who pretty much lived on me until we could find a good cage for him becuase my mom wouldn't allow me to take my things. Things DO get better though...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you should call the shelters near you. tell them your situation and tell them you don't want to surrender them but don't have the funds to board them (whihc i assume you don't with ahving to move so suddenly). you want to keep them adn if you can't you will find homes for them yourself. some shelters will help you out by letting the animals staythere for a few days and others can direct you to a broading place that's cheap or willing to help, maybe even a foster for a few days. 

also, call the rental's man. i know in my area caged animals (rats/mice/hamsters/fish etc.) are considered fixtures and so the no pets policy doesn't apply to them. you can ask them if rabbits would count for that as well but i'm pretty sure the snake would and i know the rats will. 

as for finding a place that accepts animals. theyare out there and someplaces are much better then others. it takes a lot of looking. i know time for you is heavily restricted but you can get a place that you can afford right now then keep an eye out for a place to live that allows the pets. in the meantime you can look for a better place to house your animals that you can't bring with you until you can find a place that allows both them and you. then if its taking too long you can find them permanent homes if needed, perhaps with the peole that were babysitting if they fell in love with them enough. 

i hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, that is too bad... yes contacting a shelter is a good idea, and you may want to try a rescue as well, they may be able to set you up with a foster home that would keep them until you're settled again. 

Where are you staying now?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Try the Goosemoose forums, too. I know there are some people from that area on there.


----------



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Good news! My grandparents said I can stay with them for as long as I want and they only had an issue with the rabbit. I'm either going to build him a cage in the barn out back or send him to live with his other mother. Either way, I don't have to give him up to strangers. There was an issue when I brought the rats over and I should have planned that out better. I'm not sure if it will turn out to be a problem, I'm hoping they were too freaked out by the car ride to do anything. Thanks everyone for caring about this more than my friends did. I was more upset thinking that I'd have to get rid of them than I was about not having a place to live. lol


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Why is the rabbit an issue? But I'm happy your able to keep most of your babies!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im so glad ur all sorted out. my grandparents wouldnt mind a rabbit but they would mind rats


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

So glad it worked out for you.


----------



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I lived here with my parents when I was much younger and they gave me a rabbit for easter one year. I was probably the worst person to have it because I hated cleaning, so while it was in the house it was all you could smell. When my parents got it a hutch and put it outside they never cleaned it either. That poor rabbit must have wanted to die every day  Now my grandparents don't believe rabbits don't smell bad if they'e cleaned up after. His other mommy doesn't want him because he's mean and has a few really bad habits so I'll keep him here. Anyone know if getting him a friend would calm him down and make him happier?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

if you get him a friend, girl only. but it might be a big hassle finding a nuetered girl since i doubt you want babies. DONT get a boy rabbit friend. and glad to hear you can keep them all =]


----------



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was thinking about getting him neutered anyway in the hopes that he would be a little more friendly and stop peeing on all my hoodies. So that will make the girl bunny hunt easier. I heard you can keep them with guinea pigs but wasn't sure if that was true or not.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

No piggies! My vet told me they can transfer some desise (which I'm failing to remember the name of). I think it affects the pig, but I'm not sure. Or maybe it's because the pigs can't eat the rabbit food because they don't make their own vitamin C and need diets made for them specifically. Plus a bunny can hurt a pig easier if they don't get along. But keeping a neutered male with a female (which I also recomend spaying for cancer reasons, but wait until she's a year) is totally awsome if they get along. I'm not sure if it does anything for the personality towards you, but he'll be happy to have a companion. Good luck with everything!

Edit: Rabbits can be carriers of a bacteria called Bordetella which does not cause any illness in the rabbit but causes pneumonia in guinea pigs.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

YAY, so happy you and all your animals are going to be together after all.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to see everything worked out.


----------

